# African Cichlids and Angels



## papastools (Feb 2, 2010)

Most books consider Angels as Cichlids. Does this mean all Angels? I have two black marbled that started 1/2$s and are $s now. I have !2-14 2.5 to3.5 Africans in a 70. Soon to moved to a 180. I am thinking adding more Angels. Is this a bad idea?


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

yes, all angelfish are cichlids, but most are just color strains of one species.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=25

I don't know what kind of African cichlids you are talking about, since there are only about a thousand species, but I'm guessing you mean mbuna/zebras, all males? and I would not mix angels with them. The angels originate from soft water in South America and the Africans from hard water, so depending on what type of water you choose, either the Africans or angels will suffer from the wrong water parameters. The angels are peaceful fish and the mbuna/zebras will likely nibble their fins, bully them, or worse.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

There are two species of angelfish

pterophyllum scalare

and

altum


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

scrubjay said:


> yes, all angelfish are cichlids, but most are just color strains of one species.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=25
> 
> I don't know what kind of African cichlids you are talking about, since there are only about a thousand species, but I'm guessing you mean mbuna/zebras, all males? and I would not mix angels with them. The angels originate from soft water in South America and the Africans from hard water, so depending on what type of water you choose, either the Africans or angels will suffer from the wrong water parameters. The angels are peaceful fish and the mbuna/zebras will likely nibble their fins, bully them, or worse.


+1


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

A third species of angel is P. leopoldi. Aside from that, while tank bred angels are adaptable and able to thrive in hard water of relatively high pH, it would be a bad mix as the habits are so radically different.


----------



## manjelly2 (Mar 24, 2010)

tried mixing angels with african cichlids once to see what would happen, had to take angel fish out after about ten minutes they ganged up on the poor thing very quickly and the angel fish was 3 times the size.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

the africans will resemble pirahinas if put in with your angels. While angels are tough they do not stand a chance against the onslaught of fin nips they will receve from the africans. bad mix IMO


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

angels are very slow and peaceful compared to africans


----------



## Brenden09 (Apr 16, 2010)

I keep angels with my africans and they're just the best. The africans dont bother them at all, in fact they treat the angels with more respect then their own kind. I just love them. I think my next tank will be mostly angels.

But with all thats been said my tank my be one of the lucky few and it may be only lucky for a short while, but then again they could live their whole lifes in peace. If you feel like your fishes personalitys are accepting of the angels then it wouldn't hurt to try. But be sure you can return the fish if it doesn't work out.


----------

